# Sling Adapter Rebate Tracking!



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

The link that I sent to members for tracking the sling adapter rebate has been activated. I did submit the accounts in stages so you should all be able to successfully track your rebate over the next week. If you have any questions or concerns, please let DIRT know. https://www.web-rebates.com/dishnetwork/Default.asp?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice, Mary. Thanks.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Is the rebate still available? My daughter is going away to school in August and they don't have the most robust cable service available where she's going. She wants me to get a sling adapter so she can continue to watch her shows.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Mary. I'm 50% there.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

dmspen said:


> Is the rebate still available? My daughter is going away to school in August and they don't have the most robust cable service available where she's going. She wants me to get a sling adapter so she can continue to watch her shows.


I ordered mine via Dishchat on July 2nd, it was shipped next day air on the 5th and arrived on the 6th and installed immediately without a hitch. Working fine. Put in for the rebate and that also went through without a hitch.


----------



## TheFoxMan (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks much, Mary! We appreciate your excellent support.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

dmspen said:


> Is the rebate still available? My daughter is going away to school in August and they don't have the most robust cable service available where she's going. She wants me to get a sling adapter so she can continue to watch her shows.


Hi, yes we are still running this rebate promotion. If you would like assistance ordering, please send me your account information and I can get this set-up for you! Just let me know!!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic! My name is there.  haven't checked my account since you sent the email so wasn't confirmed until now.

THANKS!


----------



## socks999 (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool - I'll be sending you my info shortly! Two down - three to go.....


----------



## lotusguy (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Mary. I'm 3/4 there. Now if I could only get the Sling Adapter to work.....


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Submitted my rebate two weeks ago but when I check the status using the link on this thread it cannot find a match to either my phone number, or name & address information.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

SDWC said:


> Submitted my rebate two weeks ago but when I check the status using the link on this thread it cannot find a match to either my phone number, or name & address information.


If you would like to send me your account information, I can a look at it tomorrow and be sure everything is going through. Just let me know, it did take about 2 weeks for the tracker to kick in on the accounts that I am tracking.


----------



## rcadss (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for adding the tracking system!


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow! I got the rebate card in the mail this week. I am pleasantly surprised. Thanks for the help Mary.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Card arrived here too. Thanks!

(The website where you do activation and inquiries for the card is also broken, but that's someone else's problem.)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

You are all very welcome and I am glad the rebates are starting to come in. thanks for the info about the website, Hunter Green, I did get that reported as well! Have an awesome weekend everyone!!


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for the info. 

I really love the Sling adapter and it sure does impress some of the friends that don't have Dish. Went to band practice a few weeks ago and showed them ESPN on my smart phone....the comments had a wide range.....no s**t to "how can they do that"?

I'm looking for the card tomorrow. Thanks again, Mary.


----------



## Hunter Green (May 8, 2006)

Is anyone able to check balances on http://www.myprepaid.info/? I get an error page every time I try to log in. The card should have $20 left on it but reports having $0.98 and I can't find out why because the site is down and there's no way to talk to a person on the phone system that ever works when I try it.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Mary, how long after you submit your rebate until it will show up on this tracking web page?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

jimb said:


> Mary, how long after you submit your rebate until it will show up on this tracking web page?


The ones I have been tracking are about a week and a half and then they show up on the tracker. Please let me know if you have any issues with your account.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The ones I have been tracking are about a week and a half and then they show up on the tracker. Please let me know if you have any issues with your account.


Still nothing on the tracker, I don't have the tracking ID, how do I get that? I've tried phone # and address but it was not found.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

jimb said:


> Still nothing on the tracker, I don't have the tracking ID, how do I get that? I've tried phone # and address but it was not found.


Can you please send me a PM with your account information so I can review and see what your rebate status is? Thank you!


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Just checked again, and it's finally posted:

Your card request has completed the first 3 of 4 steps


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

jimb said:


> Just checked again, and it's finally posted:
> 
> Your card request has completed the first 3 of 4 steps


Glad to hear that. I am one or two accounts that were slow to show up and then progressed almost through the tracker right away!


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

Got my card and started using it. dumb question, will it time-out when your reach the 99 dollars? It looks more like a credit card so I don't want it to keep going after it fills up.

thanks


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Once you reach the limit, it's over.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

The card has an expiration date. Mine was loaded on 7/11 and expires on 11/30.

You can check at: http://www.myprepaid.info/


----------



## RickL66 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a new Dish customer as of last Friday. I was told I could fill out the a rebate for the sling. I looked all over dish's website and couldn't find it. Probably a clever way to make people give up and not apply for the rebate? :sure: Google brought me to this specific forum. Anyway, any help?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

RickL66 said:


> I'm a new Dish customer as of last Friday. I was told I could fill out the a rebate for the sling. I looked all over dish's website and couldn't find it. Probably a clever way to make people give up and not apply for the rebate? :sure: Google brought me to this specific forum. Anyway, any help?


Hi and welcome to DISH Network and DBSTalk. If you placed the order for the sling from DISH Network, there would be a link on your online account that will allow you to submit for the Sling Adapter Rebate. If you are having an issue finding this, please send me a PM with your account information and I will review and see what needs to be done to get you your rebate. Thank you!


----------

